# Near miss reporting



## sayed00 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

اخوانى

لى استفسار للجميع لتبادل الخبرة و التعلم من بعض

عندى مشكلة فى كيفية اقناع الموظفين بعمل تقارير الخطر الكامن - near miss - و تشجيعهم على ذلك

مش عارف المشكلة فين؟؟

1. هل هى مستوى الوعى عند الموظفين ؟؟ و اعتقد انهم على مستوى من الوعى انهم يعرفو جيدا ما هى الـ near miss

2. هل تعبئة النموزج صعب او بمعنى اصح ممل؟؟

ربما

3. هل خايف من اللوم من مسؤولة المباشر؟؟

ربما

4. هل جرب مرة و لم يجد ان الاجراء لم يتخذ؟

ممكن

كل هذه الاسئلة تحتاج الى اجابة


من لة خبرة و تجربة علية ان يفيدنا

اية الحل


----------



## علي الحميد (25 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخ سيد 

السلام عليكم

الحقيقة أسئلتك شوشت ذهني .. لأني في البداية ظننت أن رفع التقرير المطلوب قد يكون شفهي.. وهذا يمكن أن يتم اقناع الموظفين به .. اما تعبئة النموذج فهي ليت صلاحيته أساساً .. بل يجب أن يوقعه المدير على الأقل... 

ومن هنا بدأ ذهني يتشوش .. هل في شركتكم مسموح لأي موظف رفع تقرير near miss وبتوقيعه ويتم اعتماده كتقرير بدون موافقة رئيسة، هذا أسلوب لأول مرة أسمع به.

عموما.. سآخذ بالرأي الثاني وهو أنه يمكن أن يكتب الموظف التقرير ويعتمد بتوقيعه... 

الطريقة الوحيدة هي معرفة دوافع الموظفين... how are they driven..

هناك أناس دوافعهم دينية .. مجرد ما تقوله حرام وحلال يسمع منك ...
هناك أناس دوافعهم مادية.. مجرد ما تقوله يزيد راتبك أو ينقص راتبك يسمع منك.. 
هناك أناس دوافعهم اجتماعية.. مجرد ما تقوله هذا زميلك وجارك وانت تضر زملاءك في العمل يسمع منك...
هناك أناس دوافعهم إنسانية.. مجرد ما تقوله تجاهلك للخطأ ممكن يقتل إنسان / طفل بريء .. يسمع منك
هناك أناس دوافعهم أخلاقية.. مجرد ما تقوله تجاهلك لهذا الأمر ضعف في الأمانة ونوع من الكذب .. يسمع منك 
هناك أناس دوافعهم قانونية.. مجرد ماتقوله .. بتروح السجن ... يسمع منك ...

وهنا أود أن أنوه أن 80 بالمية من الموظفين غالباً يجمعهم نفس الدوافع .. فمثلاً مجتمعنا مدفوع دينياً واجتماعياً .. ولو تكلمت عن الأخلاق بدون ربطها بالدين لما سمع منك .. ولو قلت له ينقص راتبك لقال لك "طز" مع احترامي لك ولجميع القراء.. وبالتالي فكلمة حرام تغير الكثير واذا ذكرته أنه يعول أسره تحتاجه وكذلك زملاؤه في العمل فإنه يسمع منك بالتأكيد... 

اتمنى أن يكون ردي مفيداً...​


----------



## sayed00 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكرك على على ردك و كنت متوقع انك اول من يرد

بالنسبة لتقرير الخطر الكامن نحن فضلنا ان يكون من الموظف الى ادارة السلامة مباشرة بدون التسلسل الوظيفى للتشجيع على رفع تقارير و نحن بعد الاطلاع على مدى خطورة يمكننا الرفع توصيات التصليح الى مدير القسم بدون التنوية الى مصدر التقرير

انا معك فيما قلتة لكن !!!!!!!!!! انت تعمل فى السعودية و لديك كم هائل من تنوع الثقافات و نحن هنا لدينا اكثر من مأة جنسية و ثقافات و اعتقادات و هذا فى حد ذاتة صداع فى رأسنا كمتخصصين سلامة

انا عاوز تجرة شخصية ناجحة مع احد الاخوة


----------



## علي الحميد (26 ديسمبر 2009)

حقيقة لا يوجد ثقافات كثيرة بالنسبة لعملي لأن 90% من موظفي الشركة سعوديين... أما بخصوص المقاول فدائماً ما يكون مسئول عنهم أحد موظفي الشركة الذي سبق أن تم تنبيهه أو تدريبه عن مخاطر العمل... 

أما بالنسبة للتجربة فأنا اتلقى مكالمات / رسائل sms بخصوص مخاطر العمل بحيث لا يمكن معرفة من هو المرسل ونتابعها معظم ما يصلنا هو near miss ونقوم بالعمل على تعديل الوضع عاجلاً... 

اعتقد أن هذه التجربة - بالنسبة لي - ناجحة، فالموظفين يوصلون مشاكلهم لي والمدراء يحلون المشاكل بدون كثرة السؤال عن من اتصل ومن أخبر السلامة وبالتالي أعتقد أنها بيئة ممتازة للعمل مع بعض الاستثناءات التي لا يخلو منها أي عمل في الدنيا...

ولذا انصحكم بترك تعبئة النماذج واعتماد الاتصال الهاتفي فقط أو الاتصال الشفهي ثم تقوم أنت باتأكد من حقيقة الشكوى والوضع وبناءً عليه تصدر توصياتك بغض النظر هل انت اكتشف مكمن الخطر أم أن أحد الموظفين أخبرك به...


----------



## sayed00 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

فكرة ممتازة

لانى احس انة لما تطلب من الموظف تعبئة النموزج بيكون صعب و ربما يرفض

جديدة

مجرد صورة بالميل او sms or mms تكفى

منتظرين باقى الاخوة للمشاركة


----------



## الرمول (20 يناير 2010)

هناك اسلوب اخر نتبعه قي شركتنا وهو اسلوب تشجيع الموظفين او العمال بارسال تقارير مكتوبة عن ال near miss وذلك باستخدام صيغة مبسطة ومكتوبة وما على الموظف سوى اختيار نوع الخطر مثلا او مكانه وصنفه وسمينا هذه التقرير safety observation report ويكون حجم التقرير صغير بحيث بالامكان حمله بالجيب وطريقة التشجيع تتم عن طريق صرف هدية شهرية تعطى للموظف الذي يرسل اكثر تقارير او اكثر فائدة في منع الحوادث*


----------



## safety113 (20 يناير 2010)

لقد قمنا بوضع صناديق مقفولة ولوناها بلون احمر وكتبنا عليها near miss و stop cards 
ووضعنا بجانبها تقارير فارغة ما على العامل الا تعبئتها وهي موضحة بالصور والكتابة لمن لا يجيدون القراءة واقوم بفتحها شخصيا كل يوم وقد نجحت التجربة
واثمرت وهي مطبقة بمشروعنا بنجاح


----------



## م/السعودي (24 يناير 2010)

اكثر طريقة فعالة في هذا الامر(وهذا من تجربة ومطبقة عندنا في الشركة) ان تجعلها وتحددها في objective وسوف ترى كيف يكون التفاعل من الشباب وانصحك لابد ان ان يكون عندكم نظام للرفع nearmiss في الشركة
مثال: مشغل يطلب منه في بداية السنة 4 nearmiss


----------



## medhat56 (24 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
لقد واجهتنا هذة المشكلة بالشركة وقد قمنا بعمل صناديق مقفلة موضوعة باماكن متفرقة
وقمنا بعمل محاضرات توعية للعاملين بالوحدات الانتاجية موضوعها 
- الغرض الاساسى من الابلاغ عن nearmiss هو الحفاظ على العامل من الاصابات
- الحفاظ على المعدات والانتاج والبيئة وهذا يؤدى الى زيادة الانتاج وتقليل الخسائر
- ليس المطلوب اسم الشخص ولامكان العمل وليس هناك نموذج معين
- من يجد اى خطر موجود باى مكان يكتب فى اى ورقة عن الخطر ومكان وجودة ويضعها بالصندوق
- وفى محاضرات التوعية تم تعريفهم بانواع الخطر والمخاطر وكيف يتعرف على الخطر الكامن
-وتم بالفعل وكانت هناك نتائج ايجابية لان العامل يهمة جدا الا يسالة احد ولايوجه لة اللوم من رؤسائه بالعمل
ويتم عرض الموضوع على انة بالتفتيش على هذة الوحدة وجد الخطر الكامن 
-والنتيجة المهمة هو السيطر على الاخطار وتلافيها قبل حدوث حادث وليس المهم من المبلغ عنة


----------



## mo7amd (24 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
في الاول تم عمل محاضرات في السلامه ونظام التحقيق في الحوادث مع توضيح الاهميه الكبرى لنموذج الخطر الكامن وتم وضع الصناديق الخاصه بها ومنها مباشره الى قسم السلام ولاتحتاج الى توقيع احد سوى محرر النموذج وهو عباره عن ورقه واحد بالاضافه الى وضعها كأهداف لمختلف الادارات في المصنع ع حسب شده الخطر الموجوده بالمكان
دي الفكره المطبقه عندنا في الشركه وهي فعاله


----------



## مهندس:عدنان التام (24 يناير 2010)

Near Miss موضوع مهم وضروري توعيت كل الموضفين بشان near missلانه بدايه الخطر ومشكورين ما قصرتم


----------



## al7alm (25 يناير 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## سليم صبرة (27 مارس 2010)

اخواني انني اكثر من خمس سنوات وانا احاول ان اقنع الموظفين لرف نموذج رفع الخطر 
ولكن دون جدوي وبعد ذلك عملت اجراءات ان يقوم الموظف بتعبئة النموذج وارسالة الي قسم السلامة مباشرة دون توقيع المسئول عنة 
ولكن اغلب الموظفين اتبعو طريقة تصوير صور من الموقع ارسالها الي قسم السلامة عبر الايميل 
اخواني ممكن ارسال لي نموذج للمقارنة بالنموذج الا اعملت 
مهندس سليم صبرة 
مشرف للسلامة والصحة المهنية بمحطة توليد الكهرباء
غزة فلسطين


----------



## tomasz (27 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخواني الافاضل

قبل البدء في هذا الموضوع علينى تعريف ما هو Near Miss وذلك بسبب التعريف المختلف لهذا المصطلح الواسع ويجب علينى إعتماده ونشره على اساس هذا التعريف

فنحن في الشركة نقوم بتعريف ال Near Miss بانه الحادث الذي لم ينتج عنه خسائر مادية او خسائر بالارواح ويشمل ذلك الإصابات البسيطة مثل وقوع صندوق فارغ بالقرب من موظف فلم يسط الصندوق اية أضرار و المصاب لم يصبه اية إصابة 

وما فهمته في المنتدى عن ال Near Miss بانه إزالة اي خطر محتمل وقوعه

وبعدها انا على إستعداد بالمشاركة في الموضوع


----------



## طارق رزق شلبى (30 مارس 2010)

الأخ الفاضل
بعد تجربة مريرة فى كيفية إقناع العاملين بهذا النموذج ( الحدث الوشيك ) فقد وجدنا أن عملية التوعية هامة جدا لتوجيه سلوكيات الأفراد لتعريفهم بالفرق بين behaviours السلوكيات الظاهرة والتى يمكن ملاحظتها وقياسها وإدارتها وال atitude السلوكيات الخفية والتى لا يعلمها إلا الله لانها صعبة الملاحظة والقياس والإدارة حيث أنها تعبر عن وجهات نظر الأفراد تجاه الأشياء والأحداث والأفراد وغيرها والسلامة والصحة المهنية تعادل تقريبا نسبة 100% atitude ومن هنا كان لابد من اللعب فى هذه المنطقة لتغيير توجهات الأفراد وتعرفتهم إذا ما كان السيفتى يمثل لهم قيمة أم أولوية ولابد أن نوجههم نحو الأداء المتميز بمقارنته بالأداء العادى وتحفيزهم بكل الوسائل علما بأن هناك أكثر من 15 منبع للتحفيز ومن هنا كانت جائزة أحسن near miss خلال الشهر وأرجو أن يعلم الزميل السبيعى بأنه ليس شرطا أن يعلم رئيس العمل من مرءوسه مباشرة بالملاحظات التى ربما لا تعنى وحدته التى يديرها فالأشخاص معنيين باى ملاحظات فى مواقع العمل المختلفة فربما يكون الحدث الوشيك سلوكيات خاطئة متكررة بالموقع قد تؤدى مستقبلا لحدوث الكوارث ولذلك فعليه كتابتها وتوجيهها إلى إدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية سواء باليد أو فى صناديق ودائما موفقين
ك.طارق رزق
محاضر سلامة وصحة مهنية


----------



## tomasz (31 مارس 2010)

مشكور أخي الفاضل طارق

لكن ما يهمنى الان هو التفسير السليم لمصتلح Near Miss لانه بصراحة ما أخذناه في المحاضرات وما يقال عنه هنا مختلف إختلاف شاسع فما هو الحل برايكم


----------



## sayed00 (2 أبريل 2010)

اهلا اخى توماس

التعريف هو كما ذكرت فى مشاركتك السابقة انة بالعربى الفصيح شبة الحادث بمعنى ان الحادث قد وقع و لم ينتج عنة اى اصابات بشرية او تلفيات فى الممتلكات و اضف على ذلك اى تأثيرات بيئية


لكن مع المستوى المتدنى للوعى و السلوك الخاص بالسلامة لدينا عموما (غير المتخصصين بالطبع) قد فتحت المجال للاوضاع الغير أمنة و الاجراءات الغير امنى - unsafe action and unsafe condition حتى يزيد الوعى 

منتظر منك تعليقك كونك منتظر التعريف


تحياتى


----------



## tomasz (2 أبريل 2010)

sayed00 قال:


> اهلا اخى توماس
> 
> التعريف هو كما ذكرت فى مشاركتك السابقة انة بالعربى الفصيح شبة الحادث بمعنى ان الحادث قد وقع و لم ينتج عنة اى اصابات بشرية او تلفيات فى الممتلكات و اضف على ذلك اى تأثيرات بيئية
> 
> ...



أشكرك أخي الفاضل على تأكيد المعلومة 

والان علينى كمختصين في أحدى العلوم الوقائية في العالم تحديد ونشر هذا التعريف قبل النقاش حوله وان يتم نشر هذه المعلومات باقصى الطرق

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## sayed00 (2 أبريل 2010)

صدقنى الكثير يعرف التعريف جيدا لكن لم نصل بعد لهذا المستوى من الوعى 

لابد من حادث لكى نتعظ و ياريت نتعظ و نأخذ حذرنا لكن زى معظم المشاكل العربية ننتفض لبعض الوقت و الجميع ينسى

تحياتى


----------



## tomasz (3 أبريل 2010)

إسمح لي اخي العزيز سيد بان أوفقك الرأي مع اني ضحكت قليلا على معضم مشاكل العربية 

للأسف صدقت فانا أرى في بادئ الامر بان العمل مع مختلف العقليات التي نتعامل بها في الوطن العربي يطر بعضنا إلى إستخدام العصى والقبضة الحديدية 

فمثلا أثناء تجوالي في مكان العمل الاحض بانه مع المحاضرات التي أقدمها بشكل دوري يصل إلى حد المرة او المرتين في اليوم مع بعض الاشخاص الاحظ بانه مع هذا كله لا يلتزم بتعليمات السلامة 

فصدق اخي اني اقوم بمعاقبتهم بطرق لا يتصورها احد كاني في معسكر للجيش او سجن وهذه تعليمات الإدارة العليا في التعامل مع المخالف بان اوقع اقصى العقوبة على العامل المخالف والعكس كذلك صحيح فهناك مكافئات مجزية للملتزمين في العمل والملتزمين في تعليمات السلامة المهنية والبيئة 

وصدق او لا تصدق باني اقوم بإنزال عقوبات مختلفة كممارسة الرياضة


----------



## sayed00 (3 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههه

حلوة موضوع الرياضة (على الاقل فيها فائدة)

طيب جرب اللون الاخر يمكن ينفع (اللين) انا بجربها بتجيب نتيجة مع العمالة المتدنية للكن على العكس مع الفئة المتعلمة لابد من الشدة

و خصم الفلوس يؤثر و يعطى نتائج جيدة

تحياتى


----------



## tomasz (3 أبريل 2010)

مع العمال الجدد والعمال إلي ما يبذل مجهود كبير هدول ليهم معاملة خاصة 

اما العمال من الفئة المتعلمة لا فانا كثير قاسي معهم وليس مع الجميع بالطبع انا موضوع الرياضة هاد موضوع كثير خطير لما يكون الموظف كبير بالسن لكن السباب ياويلهم مني خاصة لما احكيله إنبطح وإلعب ضغط او خصم أسبوع

لا هو بختار وقتها يضغط

اما موضوع اللين

انا عندي برنامج خاص وهو العمل لعدد ساعات معينة بدون إصابات عمل أو حتى Near miss فهدول ليهم جوائز كل 6 أشهر مثل راتب شهر إضافي على راتبهم نتيجة العمل الامن 

وهذا كله بسبب الخصومات التي نقوم بها فنحن نستفيد منها في مكافئة المنضبط

والحمد لله لقد وصلنى إلى 10 مليون ساعة عمل بدون إصابات وذلك نتيجة هذه السياسة


----------



## tomasz (3 أبريل 2010)

مع العمال الجدد والعمال إلي ما يبذل مجهود كبير هدول ليهم معاملة خاصة 

اما العمال من الفئة المتعلمة لا فانا كثير قاسي معهم وليس مع الجميع بالطبع انا موضوع الرياضة هاد موضوع كثير خطير لما يكون الموظف كبير بالسن لكن السباب ياويلهم مني خاصة لما احكيله إنبطح وإلعب ضغط او خصم أسبوع

لا هو بختار وقتها يضغط

اما موضوع اللين

انا عندي برنامج خاص وهو العمل لعدد ساعات معينة بدون إصابات عمل أو حتى Near miss فهدول ليهم جوائز كل 6 أشهر مثل راتب شهر إضافي على راتبهم نتيجة العمل الامن 

وهذا كله بسبب الخصومات التي نقوم بها فنحن نستفيد منها في مكافئة المنضبط

والحمد لله لقد وصلنى إلى 10 مليون ساعة عمل بدون إصابات وذلك نتيجة هذه السياسة


----------

